# How did I get BLUES?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay, I'll try to explain this as best I can.

Mouse A and B are from the same litter. Mouse A, fathered Mice C and D, to make it easier to follow. Mouse E, is a blue, and the mother of mice C and D.

Mouse A and B are both broken blacks. They had three litters together, and every single one of their babies, was a broken black. Mouse A and B, are siblings, from different litters.

Mouse C and D are from a pairing of Mouse A (male) and mouse E (female). All of the litter turned out black.

Well now, mouse C (female) has her own litter, and there are some blues in it. Which I -may- understand, because she carried blue, and the male I bred her to, has a wide genetic background, and could have possibly had blue.

But mouse D (male) was bred to a mouse which was the daughter of mouse A and an RY mouse. And there is an OBVIOUSLY blue baby in the pile!

My question here is. . . If Mouse A and B, who were both from the same parents and had three litters together, never produced blues together, why are their children producing blues, now that 1 carries blue?
There has to be blue from both sides, right? So there must be blue hiding somewhere in my Mouse aXry mouse?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's why they call these genes recessives.  It's just like the curly meeces that show up unexpectedly in some of my litters. I never bred for curliness, but, there it is anyway. It's a curious roll of the genetic dice, that's all.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

godsake why are all these blue mice being born in america lol i hope the blue stork comes and visits me


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep so all the offspring from the blue mouse (E?) will be atleast carrying blue so you know for sure that C and D are carrying blue. Mouse D has produced a blue baby and because blue is recessive the doe which you paired him to must also be carrying blue. Id say that as you put Mouse A to a blue and no blues were produced I think its likely that Mouse A is not carrying blue so I would imagine that the RY is carrying blue. I would suggest a test mating.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, goody! Test matings are fun!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well it must be the male that hid blue somewhere. Mouse A.
Mouse B never produced any blue. But I am planning on mating a pair of mouse A and B's offspring together, so if they produce at least one blue, I'll have my answer for sure!

It's strange that mouse B wasn't carrying blue. . . But I guess that would be the missing piece of the puzzle that makes everything make sense.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

On a side note, the blue I got from mouse C, is very interesting. It's a fuzzy, but it's coat is light blue, and I want to say it may also be satin. It looks silver (not like mouse colours, but like crayon colours lol). It's a very neat looking mouse. I hope its body type is nice, I'd love to keep it around with such an interesting colour. 

The mouse from the litter of mouse D and the RY/Mouse A pairing is just a beautiful shade of blue. 
I hope it takes after it's father, and grandfather. They have some serious heft to them!
I'd also love for it to end up with a coat like it's father. He has a strange sort of rex coat, that is coarse, frizzy, thick, and very plush. Like velvet.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

im confiused now as it says Mouse A and B are the parents of Mouse C and D and then later says that Mouse A and Mouse E are the parentsof Mouse C and D?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh wait! Sorry! 
Mouse A and E are the parents. Not A and B.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say your RY is carrying blue. Thats the mostly likely conclusion however just because a pairing both carry a recessive gene doesnt mean they will definately produce a homozygous mouse. Its down to luck, although I think it would be very unusal for Mouse A to be carrying blue and not produce any blues when paired to a blue mouse although not totally impossible.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Whaddya call a blue that is diluted to a lighter silvery shade?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Simple. One of the original parents carried blue, but not the other original parent. That parent passed the blue gene down to both the children.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah. Once I wrote it out, it was a lot easier to understand. :lol: 
But thinking about it, I was stumped for some reason.


----------

